
MCCYWG: US Marine Corps Expands with New Hacking Unit - bootload
http://news.softpedia.com/news/us-marine-corps-expands-with-new-hacking-unit-502466.shtml
======
bootload
MCCYWG == Marine Corp. CYber Warefare Group

